# Bogensieb wie reinigen ?



## michaK (7. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

wie oder womit reinigt ihr euer Bogensieb ?

Ich meine hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben, daß es mit Zitronensäure
besonders gut gehen soll, aber selbst mit der "Suche" finde ich den
Beitrag nicht wieder.

Kann jemand helfen ?

Vielen Dank, 
Michael


----------



## rainthanner (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Ascorbin- oder Salzsäure 





Übliche Schutzausrüstung nicht vergessen.


----------



## herbi (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Servus Michael,...


ich hab etz den Beitrag auch net griffbereit, aber das mit der Zitronensäuere funzt sehr gut.....! 


Habe dazu eine flache Blechwanne gefunden, in die schütte ich heises Wasser rein und gebe dann das Pulver zu,.....!
Zuvor entferne ich jedoch den Dreck auf dem Sieb, mit dem __ Wasserschlauch...!

Das Mischungsverhältnis entnehme ich der Verpackung,....!

Bitte Schutzbrille nicht vergessen,....!!


----------



## michaK (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Danke euch beiden,
na dann werd ich mich morgen mal auf zur Apotheke machen !

Michael


----------



## Olli.P (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Hi Michael,

also ich bürste mein Sieb je nach Verschmutzung alle 4-7 Tage, nachdem ich den groben Dreck per Hand abgenommen habe mit einer kleinen Kunststoffbürste ab.

Wenn ich am Filter (so alle 4 Wochen) die Zugschieber ziehe, dann bekommt das Sieb zusätzlich eine Breitstrahldusche das wars dann........ 

Bei meinem jetzigen Sieb hatte ich bislang noch keine hartnäckige Verschmutzung die ich mit irgendwelchen besonderen Mitteln entfernen musste


----------



## herbi (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

@ Michael,...

die Zitronensäuere kannst auch in Pulverform bei einem Drogeriemarkt kaufen,....!

Ich kauf sie bei  Mü....r,....bei Ro.....n bekommste die auch!!

@ Olaf

...hatest du noch nie einen Biofilm drauf....??

Oder stört dich das nicht,....!?


----------



## Flash (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Na ja ich Kärscher das Sieb ab .. und gut ist..


----------



## herbi (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Servus Flash,....


das is auch ne tolle Sache wenn man einen hat,.....!!!


----------



## Olli.P (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Hi herbi,

Biofilm????

Was iss das.... 

Aber nu mal im ernst, das mein erster Siebfilter, mit dem gebogenen Sieb immer zu saß, hatte ich ja schon damals mal beschrieben. 
Aber seit dem ich den neuen Selbstbau Siebfilter in Betrieb habe, hab ich keine Probs mehr damit 

Das Wasser ist ca. 3-4cm nachdem es auf das Sieb aufgetroffen ist, an der Siebunterseite angelangt. 

Der Dreck schiebt sich von alleine immer weiter nach unten  und von Boifilm iss da bislang nix zu sehen


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

hallo
ich hatte meinen sieb einmal die woche unter den dampfstrahler gehalten.
ging rucki-zucki und auch der biofilm war weg. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## stth (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Hallo,

ich nehme auch nur einen festen Wasserstrahl (kein Karcher) und ne Bürste. Chemie ist da nicht notwendig.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## herbi (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Servus Stefan,....

wenn du nur einen harten Wasserstrahl drauf hältst dann bekommste zwar den Dreck weg,

....aber einen Biofilm  ich weis nicht,.....!!!???


Du reinigst ja deine Wohnung auch net nur das ganze Jahr über NUR mit dem Besen,.... Oder???

Ich denke halt das jeder so seine Erfahrungen hat und diese dann wieder gibt,...und so sollte es auch sein in einem Forum,...!

Diese Chemie ( Zitronensäuere) spühlt man einfach mit Wasser ab und gut isses,...

Ich denke nicht das es irgendwas anrichten kann im Teich oder bei den Fischen,...!


----------



## Olli.P (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Hi,

jetzt mal 'ne Frage:


Wie sieht der/ein Biofilm aus 

Ist der überhaupt in irgendeiner Weise schädlich 


Ich denke immo Bio iss gut für Teich und Filter


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Servus Herbi und Olaf

Dieses "Biofilm-G`schichterl" würde mich auch sehr interessieren  

Denk eigentlich genau so wie Olaf, "Bio" war doch immer für "gut" (Gesund)  stehend.

Oder denke ich jetzt falsch


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

hallo olli
klick halt mal einfach mal auf "biofilm" da wird es dir erklärt.
beim sieb ist er nicht erwünscht weil er nach und nach immer dichter wird und das gewebe zusetzt. du erkennst das daran daß er grünlich wird.
oki


----------



## Annett (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Moin.

Die Crosslinks gehen leider derzeit nicht. 
Aber hier gibts die Erklärung aus unserem Lexikon (händisch rausgesucht):


> Biofilme entstehen, wenn Mikroorganismen (z. B. Bakterien, Algen, Protozoen) sich an Grenzflächen zwischen Gas- und Flüssigphasen (z. B. freier Wasserspiegel), Flüssig- und Festphasen (z. B. Kies an der Gewässersohle) oder an Flüssig-/Flüssigphasen (z. B. Öltröpfchen im Wasser) ansiedeln. Es bildet sich auf der Grenzfläche eine dünne, meist geschlossene Schleimschicht (Film), in die Mikroorganismen eingebettet sind. Diese Schicht bezeichnet man als Biofilm. Andere Bezeichnungen sind: Aufwuchs, Kahmhaut, Sielhaut, Schleimschicht. Die Grenzfläche, auf der sich der Biofilm bildet, nennt man Substratum. Die weitaus überwiegende Zahl an Mikroorganismen lebt in der Natur in Form von Biofilmen. Biofilme können aus technischer sicht positive und negative Wirkungen ausüben. Als vorteilhaft ist es beispielsweise zu werten, wenn Biofilme zur Selbstreinigung von Gewässern beitragen. Negative Wirkungen ergeben sich, wenn Biofilme Materialzerstörung (biogene Korrosion) verursachen.



Mein Screenex sahs auch oft zu.... das feine weniger wegen des Schmutzes, sondern wegen des Biofilms+Kalkablagerungen.
Es ist wirklich nervig, wenn man deswegen öfter als 1xtäglich Sieb reinigen muss. Daher habe ich dann das gröbere Sieb verwendet. Dadurch kommt aber auch mehr Schmutz zu den Schwämmen durch. :?
Hier zwei Vorher-nachher-Bilder... ich hatte es immer mal mit Zitronensäure gereinigt. So schlimm sieht es aber erst nach einigen Monaten aus, in denen wir nur mit dem __ Wasserschlauch gereinigt haben.
Foto  Foto 

Ich weiß, dass das kein *Bogen*sieb ist. Hab ich leider nicht....

EDIT: Crosslinks gehen wieder....


----------



## Olli.P (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Hallo Teichianer,


heute sah mein Schräsieb so  aus.

Iss da denn jetzt schon ein Biofilm drauf???

Das grüne da, ist wohl eher der Dreck den die Reinigungsbürste nicht aufgenommen hat....


----------



## michaK (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

Hallo Olli,
das sieht doch gut aus !

Bei mir war es so, daß das Wasser nicht mehr beim auftreffen auf das Sieb durchfiel, sondern alles an Dreck usw. bis nach unten geschoben hatte.
Dort hatte sich dann eine "kleine Welle" gebildet und alles wurde dann nach und nach durch den Überlauf bis in den Patronenfilter geleitet .

Das ist natürlich nicht Sinn und Zweck einer Vorfilterung !

Nachdem ich das Sieb nun mit Zitronrnsäure und Handbürste gereinigt habe
funzt es wieder so wie es sein soll.
Direkt nach dem auftreffen auf das Sieb fällt das Wasser "gebrochen" und mit
Sauersteff angereichert durch !

Michael


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bogensieb wie reinigen ?*

hallo olaf
du hast keinen biofilm auf deinem sieb.
es ist wie michael es beschrieben haht


> Bei mir war es so, daß das Wasser nicht mehr beim auftreffen auf das Sieb durchfiel, sondern alles an Dreck usw. bis nach unten geschoben hatte


wenn das eintrifft dann hast du einen biofilm.
du erkennst es auch daran(wie schon mal gesagt ), daß sich die farbe des siebes ändert. bei mir war es grünlich.:? 
bei annett ehr braun. 
es kommt auch meiner meinung darauf an wie oft und wie man ihn sauber macht. als mein damaliger sieb sich zusetzte wurde er sofort mit ca 4bar abgespritzt. das war etwa 8mal am tag und 4mal in der nacht
und er lief mehere monate ohne sich zu zusetzten. 
gruß
jürgen


----------

